# Monthly Aquascaper Interview archive



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

*Oliver Knott, February 2004*
*Luis Navarro, March 2004*
*Jeff Senske, April 2004*
*Enrico Monteiro, May 2004*
*Wayne Sham, June 2004*
*Harry Kwong, July 2004*
*Eric Cheng, August 2004*
*Jose Maria Romero Leon, September 2004*
*Li Qi Rui (Jerry), November 2004*
*Frode Roe, December 2004*
*Tony Gomez, January 2005*

A new archive for all to enjoy, eventually all of these will be moved to the articles section of this site. Enjoy! (please make it a sticky as well).

Carlos


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks Carlos! I've been wanting to re-read these for a while now. Hopefully we can get the images reloaded, too.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Well, you don't have to wait for that. Just hop on over to the gallery to the 'aquascaper in focs' subgallery. They'reall in there!

I'll fix the actual posts later.

Carlos


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

All the interviews will now be moved to the APC Library, and this topic will no longer be a sticky. Furthermore, there will be new aquascapes presented for each person interviewed.

Watch the APC Library forum for aquascaping related articles! 

Carlos


----------

